# Serbian (BCS): hodam na ulici/po ulici/ulicom



## Roxannah_

Ćao ponovo,

After googling all 3 sentences I can pretty much eliminate "na ulici" as a valid option. Is there any tip to know when to use "na" and "po" in the sense of "on"?

Sedim na kauču ~ but ~ Sedim po podu

Also, I don't understand the use of "ulicom" in this case, as it seems to be correct. I'm supposed to be walking "on the street", how does instrumental (I suppose) work here?


----------



## phosphore

One of the uses of the instrumental case is to describe movement using a surface or a way. This is called prosecutive case. It answers the question "_kuda_?".
Prolazimo svaki dan ovom ulicom.
Išli ste pogrešnim putem. 
Krenuli smo stazom prema brdima.​Note that a verb of movement doesn't even have to be expressed:
Beograd-Kragujevac (autoputem)
Beograd-Kragujevac (Ibarskom (magistralom))​Pay attention also to the fact that this use is not restricted to the verbs of movement only:
Hodnikom (kroz hodnik) su odjekivali njeni koraci.
Učionicom je zavladao muk.​And finally, it may actually be a blend of the prosecutive and the temporal meaning:
Kiša je padala celim putem (ceo put) od Beograda do Kragujevca.
Čitavim putem (čitav put) od kuće do škole nije usta zatvorio.​The construction po + the locative case may be substituted for the prosecutive instrumental only in some cases.
Išli su obalom/po obali.
Pauk je šetao po ivici/ivicom stola.​Otherwise it describes a limited part of space where a movement or other action takes place:
Grozničavo se šetkao po sobi.
Po celom gradu su izlepljeni plakati za njen koncert.
Knjige su mu razbacane svuda po podu.​The constructions u, na + the locative case are not used with verbs of motion. but when the meaning of motion is pushed to the other plan, this construction may be used too: 
Izašla je na scenu (acc.) oko pola deset.
Izlazim na prvoj (stanici) (loc.) posle mosta.​Now, your example _Sedim po podu_ doesn't sound good to me, although _Sedeli su po podu_ sounds quite alright. This is probably because if there were more of them they occupied a few parts of the space which were not linearly organised, which is basically the meaning of the construction po + loc. with the verbs of state that you can see in _Knjige su ležale po podu_ (but not *_Knjiga je ležala po podu_), but if it was only me I could have occupied only one place on the floor, so it should be _Sedim na podu_. Any more clear?


----------



## Orlin

Izgleda da je preferencija prema prosekutivnog instrumentala osobina BCS jezika - mislim da drugi slovenski jezici preferiraju konstrukciju s predlogom "po" za izražavanje ovog značenja - npr. bugarski "Ходя *по* улицата" i ruski "Я хожу *по* улице". Da li je ipak moguće reći "Hodam po ulice" na BCS?


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Izgleda da je preferencija prema prosekutivnog instrumentala osobina BCS jezika - mislim da drugi slovenski jezici preferiraju konstrukciju s predlogom "po" za izražavanje ovog značenja - npr. bugarski "Ходя *по* улицата" i ruski "Я хожу *по* улице". Da li je ipak moguće reći "Hodam po ulice" na BCS?




"Hodam po ulici" je meni lično ok.


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Izgleda da je preferencija prema prosekutivnog instrumentala osobina BCS jezika - mislim da drugi slovenski jezici preferiraju konstrukciju s predlogom "po" za izražavanje ovog značenja - npr. bugarski "Ходя *по* улицата" i ruski "Я хожу *по* улице". Da li je ipak moguće reći "Hodam po ulice" na BCS?



Zavisi da li se mjesto shvata kao kakav prolaz, ili kao kakva površ, pa tako imamo:

_Hodam ulicom/hodnikom/stazom._

ali

_Hodam po žici/po ivici/po krovu/po jajima._

Moram da priznam da je linija razgraničenja tanka; ako je reč o nečemu po čemu se uobičajeno hoda (ulica, hodnik) pre se koristi instrumental, inače lokativ. Postoje i granični slučajevi: i _hodam prugom _i_ hodam po pruzi_ meni zvuči OK. 

"Hodam po ulici" je meni lično malo čudno, ali vidim da ga Google nalazi u velikim količinama, tako da ne znam...


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> "Hodam po ulici" je meni lično ok.


 
Meni isto donekle, ali je istina da je instrumental kod nas običniji, dok je u ruskom običnija konstrukcija po+lokativ. A moj je utisak da instrumental i po+lokativ kod nas nemaju sasvim isto značenje, jer instrumental označava putanju kao prostor koji se ne može segmentirati nego se posmatra kao celina, a po+lokativ tu putanju prikazuje kao prostor čiji se segmenti takođe uzimaju u obzir i koji se posmatra i kroz njegove delove.

Konkretno, zato _Beograd-Kragujevac, autoputem_ ima upotrebnu vrednost, a _Beograd-Kragujevac, po autoputu_ ne. Tako je obično reći _asfaltnim_ ili _makadamskim putem_, jer je tu prosto bitno da je put uspešno savladan u celini, ali _po asfaltu_ i _po makadamu_, jer je tu bitno da je svaki mali segment puta asfaltiran ili pošljunčen.

Dok sam pisao javio se i Duya sa sličnim pogledom.


----------



## DenisBiH

> A moj je utisak da instrumental i po+lokativ kod nas nemaju sasvim isto značenje, jer instrumental označava putanju kao prostor koji se ne može segmentirati nego se posmatra kao celina, a po+lokativ tu putanju prikazuje kao *prostor čiji se segmenti takođe uzimaju u obzir* i koji se posmatra i kroz njegove delove.




Hm, da, ovo ima smisla. Maloprije sam razmišljao i "Hodam po ulici" zaista meni daje sliku nečeg takvog, kretanja tamo-vamo, od izloga do izloga ili slično.


----------



## LilithE

Roxannah_ said:


> Ćao ponovo,
> 
> After googling all 3 sentences I can pretty much eliminate "na ulici" as a valid option. Is there any tip to know when to use "na" and "po" in the sense of "on"?
> 
> Sedim na kauču ~ but ~ Sedim po podu
> 
> Also, I don't understand the use of "ulicom" in this case, as it seems to be correct. I'm supposed to be walking "on the street", how does instrumental (I suppose) work here?




I'll keep it short so I don't additionally confuse you 

It would actually be correct to say 'Sjedim na podu' ( or 'Sedim na podu' as a Serbian variation ). 
But in 'I am rolling on the floor', it would be 'Valjam se po podu'

The same is applied in your example with the street:
I am standing on the street - stojim na ulici
I am walking on the street - hodam ulicom ( This version using instrumental case is more in the spirit of language but it could be hard for you at first since even the languages derived from Latin lost most of the cases. Until you get used to instrumental you can use 'po' version )

'Na' indicates that you occupy just one place. 'Po' indicates a certain movement. 

Just like other languages, we have phrasal verbs as well so don't be surprised if you find 'na' and 'po' in some 'unusual' situations: 'napamet'= by heart


----------

